

Show HN: Create your own private mail service in 15 seconds - _asciiker_
http://blog.kimeralive.com/kimera-private-mail-services-easy-setup-effortless-usage/

======
fiatjaf
Why isn't a good free server that let's people use their own domain?

This could be one, but it seem such a hassle, mailing and explaining et
cetera.

~~~
_asciiker_
thank you for taking a look at the service.

You can use your own domain, just not automatically..yet. There are several
aspects to consider, DKIM & SPF would have to be handled by the customer and
so it is tricky to guarantee the same results we do now.

------
_asciiker_
Direct Link: [http://www.kimeralive.com/private-mail-
services](http://www.kimeralive.com/private-mail-services)

